#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Building our dream in Chiang Mai, Doi Saket

## CNXDoiSaket

Since I am new here a big "Hello" to everybody! I have enjoyed the building threads here very much so I decided to start my own. After we bought our first house here in an estate and have enjoyed it for almost 10 years now it was time to built our dream home on a plot of land we purchased about 3 years ago. 

The land was a fruit orchard and we had to level it and fill it in to street level. The first minor mistake happened when we filled the part where we were planning the house later-at the same time. 
2 1/2 years past and the land had plenty of time to settle - the time was used to save up the funds for the building. 
First setback was "the wall" around the land (2.5Rai ) so we asked for quotations and one was more outrageous than the other!
Wish I would have known my builder by then he would have done a better job -I know now - as we decided to go with the "quick fix" from PCC - the wall was up in no time and we will see how we can make it look nicer later!

I should mention here that we are already well into building the house and hope we will be finished in about two month.

We had consulted several builders and architects - but all where far to expensive  or seemed expensive for what we wanted to built. 

Starting with the plans we where quoted between 45.000-65.000 Baht but got them done by the architect who works at the Orportor for 25.000 Baht . It is the same office where you get your building permit - so no problems there - only the time he took was ...- well this is Thailand and I know from experience here to expect delays.
Next  was the decision how to built - have the whole thing done by a company or hire a builder and crew and purchase all the materials ourselves. 

We did some research into construction materials and thought it might be much cheaper to do it that way and we have never regretted it! Although it is a bit unnerving if you start building and have no idea how much it is going to cost you!

Let the adventure begin!! :Smile:

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

the land...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

the "buildings".....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

The toilette......

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Sao eak ceremony....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Sao eak....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

and one more..

----------


## Norton

Good start. Looks like good soil for the footings. Good luck and keep the pics coming.

----------


## Norton

Approximately how many sq meters is the house?

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> You have 5 posts so should be able to post pics now.  If you have trouble PM me.


ok thanks - it is working now first pictures are posted!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Approximately how many sq meters is the house?


Funny story!!! we had made a little mistake when drawing the first drafts of the plan - The architect had copied the mistake. we wanted to raise the house to preserve the view. But instead of 2.20 we wrote 3.20 !! 

When the building started we thought the steel for the pillars was quite long and standing up it looked incredible high! So we discovered the "mistake" and decided together with the builder to make use of the extra height and turn what was supposed to be just empty space under the house into living space and added a big bedroom and bathroom, a large storeroom and laundry, also a large extra room by the pond. 

There is also a large storeroom under the kitchen and two toilets with access from the garden.
One of the workers made some extra money removing the extra soil - he was very happy - and so where we - gaining all this extra space at not much extra cost - but most of all stunning views into the surrounding mountains "up there". So with this additional space the house measures 560 sq meters.

Our builder is a great guy with many years of experience - and in the meantime he got used to our "last minute changes" - of course we keep the whole team in good spirits with the occasional party and lots of "after work" get togethers with lots of Lao Khao and fun!

----------


## Norton

> 560 sq meters.


Plenty of elbow room to be sure. :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Keep rolling.  :Smile:

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

building starts at the first building, the house is actually 2 buildings which are connected through a "bridge"

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

the space we gained "below - what would have only been a "walk-through " has been turned into a large room with lots of space and light

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

better visible here...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

and here...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

front driveway

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Slowly taking shape, that is acctually the easy part. We found a good supplier on the Doi Saket Road his steel and cement prices prices are ok they do not vary much from other suppliers but most of all they deliver and don't charge. We call them and usually the things like steel and cement arrive within 1/2 an hour. That way we never have too much material lying around. Sand and stones are delivered by a different guy one our builder has been dealing with since years.

Our builder also provides all the building wood, scaffolding e.g. - when we where looking for builders we actually had one quotation where he listed these items at 120.000 Baht!!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

more....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

different angle..

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

will post some more later on....

----------


## tangmo

Looking good! Hope to watch your progress.
Chok Dee

----------


## DrAndy

> the space we gained "below - what would have only been a "walk-through " has been turned into a large room with lots of space and light


 
it has always amazed me that a lot of pillared houses have not used the space underneath very effectively

there must be a reason

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

here are a few more....climbed up to the first floor to get a few pics of the view..this is the corner on the second building where the bathroom with a view will materialize

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

the second building is started on the right

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

some more from up there...

----------


## Thungsongsausage

Nice one  :Smile:

----------


## oldgit

We were told the land under and around our house had been treated to stop Termites, utter BS, When house finished noticed wood dust on floor, was told Termites and treated the house, drilled holes in the tiles in Kitchen and Parquet floors in lounge and bedrooms and injected the killer filling holes in wood floor OK but tiled floor a terrible match, hope you had your ground treated to save a messed up floor in the future.

----------


## DrAndy

we had tubes put in when they built the foundations, to pump the insecticide in. Even then the termites still appeared in one or two areas

we had to drill the tiles in our old house, the same as you. It worked well enough

----------


## mingmong

welcome CNX,I like to see what other Farlangs do in Los, we just built similar In L-Pang 300sq mt, the Wife Built the house not a Builder, 3mt hight walls and 2.5mt doors, I said are we expecting Giants to turn up!

I trust the small one with the Big detail.. Brother in Law is Building Engineer

----------


## bororamboy

I am very interested in this thread DNX as I am trying to get the funds together to build, how much have you budgeted for the whole programme

----------


## jizzybloke

> we just built similar In L-Pang 300sq mt, the Wife Built the house not a Builder, 3mt hight walls and 2.5mt doors, I said are we expecting Giants to turn up!


Got any pictures to do a thread?

I love a good building thread! :Smile:

----------


## bushwacker

> we dug out the pond (approx. 100 w2) - plenty of fish in it already!


Tell me please, what kind of fish are you talking about.  Big meaty fish that farang like or the boney little guys that my wife loves to eat? (and i choke on!)

Also, how do your fish survive  .... plants in the pond?, Do you feed them?

cheers
 :Smile:

----------


## bushwacker

> So with this additional space the house measures 560 sq meters.


Now that is a nice size house ...... I look forward to seeing the finished product

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> We were told the land under and around our house had been treated to stop Termites, utter BS, When house finished noticed wood dust on floor, was told Termites and treated the house, drilled holes in the tiles in Kitchen and Parquet floors in lounge and bedrooms and injected the killer filling holes in wood floor OK but tiled floor a terrible match, hope you had your ground treated to save a messed up floor in the future.


Yes we had it treated and we have installed the termite system which goes under the floor.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> I am very interested in this thread DNX as I am trying to get the funds together to build, how much have you budgeted for the whole programme


The whole budget is 3 million and it looks like we are going to stay well within, all thanks to my project manager Khun Supachai and the builder Khun Weet - I have never met more honest Thai people in my 25 years coming here! That even includes all the woodwork inside - almost all of the ceilings are made from wood - which should look very nice after little spotlights and indirect lighting is added.
 I also managed to get all wooden doorframes and doors done in teak (19 of them plus the main entrance double door), but large glass doors and windows will be aluminium.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Originally Posted by CNXDoiSaket
> 
> we dug out the pond (approx. 100 w2) - plenty of fish in it already!
> 
> 
> Tell me please, what kind of fish are you talking about.  Big meaty fish that farang like or the boney little guys that my wife loves to eat? (and i choke on!)
> 
> Also, how do your fish survive  .... plants in the pond?, Do you feed them?
> 
> cheers


it's acctually 3 different kinds - the big meaty ones - problem is that they don't get a chance to get really big! The two night guards are always hungry! And yes I bought - after the first few weeks - some fishfood - the bloody fish are like dogs now - at around 5 PM they all assemble in the left corner of the pond for "dinner" to be served.
If one of the workers washes his hands in the pond they all rush there because they think its feeding time!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

I must say here that everthing has worked fine so far without ay major problems. The only problem we encountered was C-Pak roof tiles, I wanted to have them up before the rainy season and they promised to deliver in 3 weeks. Well it took them 1 1/2 month! The shop told me that C-Pak seems to have a delivery / production problem - some of the new style "flat" tiles that are 3 times the price of regular ones have a delivery time of up to 5 month!!!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Second building going up and roof construction started

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

here you can see the bridge conecting the two buildings

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

walls are going up

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

front where the driveway will be later

----------


## Norton

> The shop told me that C-Pak seems to have a delivery / production problem - some of the new style "flat" tiles that are 3 times the price of regular ones have a delivery time of up to 5 month!!!


The "delivery problem" is simply because CPAC is incapable of accepting the fact that inventories need to be increased to support demand. Hence, they produce when they receive an order.

----------


## DrAndy

ah, fish

we had an expert on those but he flounced after his Koi were outed

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

some more pics....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

space underneath...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

entrance

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

view from master bedroom

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

connection....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

taking shape...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Originally Posted by CNXDoiSaket
> 
> The shop told me that C-Pak seems to have a delivery / production problem - some of the new style "flat" tiles that are 3 times the price of regular ones have a delivery time of up to 5 month!!!
> 
> 
> The "delivery problem" is simply because CPAC is incapable of accepting the fact that inventories need to be increased to support demand. Hence, they produce when they receive an order.


Thats exactly what they do! And then they can not get the color right! We are waiting now for the representative from CPAC as we have two slightly different shades of the color we ordered, of course one does not notice seeing them one by one - until they are up on the roof. And even then we thought first the light is playing a trick on us - but they are definitly two different shades of brown.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

some more pics of the progress

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

both buildings and the long wait for the roof tiles.....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

electrician is starting to work....this was a hell of a job as the architect had a different idea on the plan as to what we wanted on switches and plugs...but it's all sorted now!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

and we are still waiting for the roof tiles..lots of phone calls ..and promises..next week...next week....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

view from the entrance......

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

and one more...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

and then finally ...it was a Saturday and all hope had faded for another week..... when at 5 PM - we  where about to go home -  the first truck arrived and delivered the roof tiles!!!
It took several trucks to deliver them because the large truck they came on could not go around the pond to unload them there - the soil was of course to soft for a 10 wheeler! 

By Monday they had then all been delivered and counted there where 7000 of them! It took two full days to get them up there before they could start laying them.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

finally!!
roof tiles are going up!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

and luckily the rainy season was a bit late this year!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

tiles going up

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

also on the second building...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

it's all coming together slowly but steady!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

and one more...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

we had the land around cleared up a bit  - to no avail as soon as the rainy season set in everything started to grow  again.... will soon post more of the interior as this will be a slow process -  processing all the “recycled” wood we bought out in Lamphun – (the price is halve of what they ask in Chiang Mai and they offer a much greater variety)

  But it is a big job to make all these wood from dismantled pallets look like (almost) new. 
  Almost the entire ceiling of the living room, bedroom, dining room and veranda will be covered in wood framed with gypsum to break it up a bit so it is not too overwhelming. 


  Plumbers and electricians work is well under way. We have decided against a hot water boiler system and opted for “multi-point” water heaters in the bathrooms as they will give us instant hot water only when we need it. The bathroom in the  master bedroom will have a sink, shower and Jacuzzi and we are told a multipoint heater can mange these 3 “outlets”. 
  The other 3 bedrooms will have a sink and shower to be supplied with hot water from one of those multi point heaters.

  Does anyone here have any experience with those multi-point heaters?

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Originally Posted by CNXDoiSaket
> 
> So with this additional space the house measures 560 sq meters.
> 
> 
> Now that is a nice size house ...... I look forward to seeing the finished product


   yes for years we had been looking around in "Moo Baans" and it was all just a big disappointment. Learning from our experience from our first house - a 100 m2 Bungalow - which seemed huge moving there from a Thai "one-room apartment" we knew what we where looking for.
Some of the more up market Moo Baans offered houses on - mostly something like 70 w2 of land - any extra costs a fortune - for 3, 4 or even 5 million Baht - the houses where all very basic and most of the rooms far to small, cheap materials used for maximum profit. 
So a little nervous at first we decided we could get a really nice sized plot of land and built a house the way we really want it, with the materials of our choice, for the price of a house in a Moo Baan on 70 sw2 and you never know who your neighbors are who live mostly only 4 meters away from you.

We never regretted this step - now for the price of a house in one of these Moo Baans we got our dream home on 1000 w2 of land. 
To find the land was not easy - there are lots of nice plots around but of course one has to consider access roads, water, electricity, telephone and internet. But it is a great adventure and we can't wait now until it is finished and we can finally move in.

----------


## LivinLOS

Really nice.. 

I just spent august looking at land and houses around CM.. Will be back in Nov and probably rent for a year while I hunt.. Tho theres this one plot thats got me thinking.

Looking forward to how the wood ends up looking.

----------


## greenthaiway

Great house you are building over there CNXDoiSaket!
I'm looking forward to your new post about the progress.
Can you give some information concerning the price you had to pay for the land?
You got a nice looking plot of land with nice views.

I live in a Moo Ban at the moment, yes, too close to neighbours :-( 
and only a few square meters garden aside the house.

My Thai wife and I might build a house in the future too.


grtz
greenthaiway

----------


## Norton

> Does anyone here have any experience with those multi-point heaters?


Stiebel Eltron has a good selection available most everywhere in Thailand. Have had no problems with DHC 6 model servicing 3 bathrooms.

----------


## ShilohJim

Very nice thread CNX, great view and nice layout to enjoy. Could you enlighten me on what the "second" house" is for? Guest quarters? or family moving in with you.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Great house you are building over there CNXDoiSaket!
> I'm looking forward to your new post about the progress.
> Can you give some information concerning the price you had to pay for the land?
> You got a nice looking plot of land with nice views.
> 
> I live in a Moo Ban at the moment, yes, too close to neighbours :-( 
> and only a few square meters garden aside the house.
> 
> My Thai wife and I might build a house in the future too.
> ...


Thanks greenthaiway.....the land in the area in Doi Saket is between 300.000 and 600.000 a Rai - depends on access. Land with direct road access costs of course more but at least you can be sure nobody can take your access away and you don't need to fill in your own access through a rice field.

Ours is 2.5 Rai and we got it for 1.35 million approx. 3 years ago - so about 540.000 per Rai.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Originally Posted by CNXDoiSaket
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience with those multi-point heaters?
> 
> 
> Stiebel Eltron has a good selection available most everywhere in Thailand. Have had no problems with DHC 6 model servicing 3 bathrooms.


Thanks Norton that's good to know. The salesmen in most shops try to push the MEX brand over Striebel - wondered if they get more commision on those?

----------


## DrAndy

> We have decided against a hot water boiler system and opted for “multi-point” water heaters in the bathrooms as they will give us instant hot water only when we need it. The bathroom in the master bedroom will have a sink, shower and Jacuzzi and we are told a multipoint heater can mange these 3 “outlets”.





> Does anyone here have any experience with those multi-point heaters?


I have a 7kw National version; it is not very good in the cool season, and you can't run more than one showqer at a time

why not get a solar water heater

fairly expensive layout (50K approx) but as much hot water as you need, even in the dull days they work well enough

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Very nice thread CNX, great view and nice layout to enjoy. Could you enlighten me on what the "second" house" is for? Guest quarters? or family moving in with you.
> 
> Shiloh Jim


    The second building has direct access through the house on the first floor to the master bedroom. 
On the ground floor of the first building is another large bedroom with bathroom.

The ground floor on the second building contains 2 Bedrooms with en suite bathrooms which will be used as guest rooms - when family and friends show up. They then have their privacy and the rooms can easily be accessed by going down the stairs from the house or by coming from the car park and walk past the large room by the pond.
Kitchen and dinning room are then up the stairs with access from outside and inside.

With this layout I had maximum privacy in mind for everybody - we all know how annoying long family visits can be - this way they are almost staying like in a hotel room - and can have their morning coffee at 6 AM if they like  - without waking me - I have to admit that I am more of a night than a morning person. :Smile:

----------


## thailazer

CNX... Just discovered this thread and it has been interesting reading.  We should get started building in January.    Roughly how much per square meter do you think all of your work will end up costing you?

----------


## Norton

> wondered if they get more commision on those?


Likely. Andy makes a good point re kw rating.  You may need a bit more so 8kw model would be better. No opinion on solar. No experience.
.:Welcome to Stiebel Eltron :. The water heater Germans love most

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> CNX... Just discovered this thread and it has been interesting reading.  We should get started building in January.    Roughly how much per square meter do you think all of your work will end up costing you?


If we stay within budget and it looks like we will -  it will be around 5500 Baht per sm2.
This should include all wood work and bathroom appliancies incl. a jacuzzi in the master bedroom.

----------


## ShilohJim

"With this layout I had maximum privacy in mind for everybody - we all know how annoying long family visits can be - this way they are almost staying like in a hotel room - and can have their morning coffee at 6 AM if they like - without waking me - I have to admit that I am more of a night than a morning person."

Thanks CNX, that makes a lot of sense and very practical. If no "company" that wing can be shut down and conserve energy. Very good idea and again, I really look forward to the "finished" pictures.

Shiloh Jim

----------


## thailazer

CNX, that is a very low cost per square meter!  Congrats on finding an exceptional builder.   I would have guessed closer to 10,000 baht.    I wonder if your guy would build up in Mae Taeng?  Our project would be easy compared to yours.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> CNX, that is a very low cost per square meter!  Congrats on finding an exceptional builder.   I would have guessed closer to 10,000 baht.    I wonder if your guy would build up in Mae Taeng?  Our project would be easy compared to yours.


Yes most of the quotes I had from builders before that where around 10.000 / sm2 or more. 

I will speak to Supachai. They are a great bunch and not money oriented at all - he told me once it is more important for him to have his people imployed constantly than make alot of money off one project - they all have families to take care of so they need employment. Thats why I also give them lots of little extras like drinks after work now and then or even throw a party - they are very happy with cheap booze and food. I also bring a bag with soft drinks, Red Bull, e.g now and then - keeps them happy. We are also planning to go on a day trip renting a bus once we are 90% or so finished.

Few things to consider though: How good is your Thai? As the only one who speaks a little bit English is Supachai. How far is it from Chiang Mai?
Most of the crew are from Doi Saket and San Kampheng. So a factor to consider might be diesel cost for them driving to and from work if it is very far. But that should not be a big amount. Some will stay there. The "watchman" who more or less lives there gets an extra 1500 Baht a month from me that is arranged through the builder, appart from the salary he gets from the builder.
Is there suppliers near the site? If they are far away they might charge for delivery.But this can all be worked out. 
Not sure if I am allowed in this forum to post my email address so you can contact me?

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

here the first interior pics.....so far 3000 wood panels have been treated, sanded. Any little holes and stuff will be filled with a mixture of the collected sawdust and glue - than sanded again and three layers of paint and lacquer.
Ceiling of the dining room.....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

ceiling outside veranda...on the left is the dining room and kitchen

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

living room entrance to the right and in front kitchen door...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

living room..we had to find a solution around the steel roof construction this is what we came up with - two "roofs" under one roof. The openings left will be colored glass. there will also be colored glass beside the main entrance.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

ceiling of the living room...

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

opposite is the entrance to the TV or multimedia room....I have banned the TV from the living room....to the left is a bathroom and further left my office (not visible on this pic)

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

main entrance  - all the windows left and right will be different colored glass..

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

living room ceiling

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

vew from master bedroom balcony

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

master bedroom walk in closet on the right and bathroom on the left

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

living room with Tv room bathroom and office opposite

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

happy hour after work.....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

dining room

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

view from the dining room window over the rice fields

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

and finally a Leo after work!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

these are the latest pics taken yesterday - progress will be slow from now on because it goes into the little details now. Hope everybody is enjoying the thread. Will post whenever things are happening.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

just figured out by accident how to post the bigger pics - stupid me!!!

----------


## jizzybloke

> Hope everybody is enjoying the thread


Yep great stuff, keep em coming!

----------


## sunsetter

^ im with the jizzster, looks like a nice pad, love it

----------


## MrBoJangles

I'm with the guys above. Keep em coming. It looks a real classy build.

----------


## thailazer

CNX....  Tried to PM you but I don't have the required 20 posts yet.   You might try to PM me with your email address as I might be able to receive them.

Thanks for all the info.  The pics, wood, and view look great.

----------


## Traxster

*Fantastic !!!
Congratulations and good luck with the rest of the journey.......*

----------


## giggs

> If we stay within budget and it looks like we will - it will be around 5500 Baht per sm2.
> This should include all wood work and bathroom appliancies incl. a jacuzzi in the master bedroom.


   just checked   your thread  nice one cmx  but  your  5500 baht a sq metre seems impossible to other builds that i have seen  on t/d  :Smile:  err.. you have nt  made  a  mistake  have  you?????  or  that figure is part  of the overall total for your build ..once again nice build

----------


## aging one

> ust checked your thread nice one cmx but your 5500 baht a sq metre seems impossible to other builds that i have seen on t/d err.. you have nt made a mistake have you????? or that figure is part of the overall total for your build ..once again nice build


Love the thread as well. But agreed how are you keeping it at that cost?  With all the wood work as well?

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Originally Posted by giggs
> 
> ust checked your thread nice one cmx but your 5500 baht a sq metre seems impossible to other builds that i have seen on t/d err.. you have nt made a mistake have you????? or that figure is part of the overall total for your build ..once again nice build
> 
> 
> Love the thread as well. But agreed how are you keeping it at that cost?  With all the wood work as well?


   I know it sounds cheap - and no it is no mistake. I have every single bill filed for all the materials and the ones for labor separately.

honestly it took weeks of research to estimate the costs - but that would have not been enough if I wouldnt have had the help of my project manager Khun Supachai.

I was also lucky that one Thai construction company left me with a written proposal very detailed listing all the materials and specifications. That was a proposal of 4.5 million! It would have not included any of the wood work and no free choice of materials - so most probably the cheapest they could get away with.

I was long suspicious of the prices listed so I did the following: for weeks I was driving around with Supachai to check all the prices for materials used - while I (as the Farang) was hiding in the car (he told me "if they see you the price probably doubles!") - he checked and wrote down all the prices on a list - visiting different suppliers. At the end we had a good overview of what we would spend for materials - add the labor cost and here we go - I had also confirmation that all the prices on the proposal from the construction company where highly "inflated"!

I had additional help from Khun Wed the builder who has a wealth of experience and advised us constantly where we could save and where we should not! He also has a number of suppliers where we have been able to get materials at even better prices than we had researched. The biggest savings however where on the construction cost side. Supachai and Wed gave me a very fair price - the same they would charge a Thai for construction work and I must say they have done a great job so far. To my surprise when we prepared the contract they offered also that all interior woodwork would be included in the labor cost! 

They are not the fastest and take their time but I had prepared myself for that before - do not start to built in Thailand under time pressure - there will always be unexpected delays! 
For a Farang in Thailand taking on such a project I think it is very important to have a "go-between" person like Khun Supachai  who is loyal to the owner but also very friendly with the construction crew. Whenever I  need something from the builder and construction crew he is the one who I talk to - he then talks to them Thai to Thai and this has worked great so far. 
  Whenever Supachai asks me for a 1000 Baht for rice, 500 baht for whisky and beer I give it to him without a question  it keeps the moral of the crew  high and they enjoy to work there - and after all they have saved me a lot of money in the first place. I hope there is some left at the end to give them a little extra bonus they really deserve it! :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Whenever Supachai asks me for a 1000 Baht for rice, 500 baht for whisky and beer I give it to him without a question – it keeps the moral of the crew high and they enjoy to work there - and after all they have saved me a lot of money in the first place. I hope there is some left at the end to give them a little extra bonus they really deserve it!


even more admiration for you now. We did the exact same thing when we rebuilt our first house over 20 years ago now. Really glad to know it can still be done.  I can remember going around and buying seconds of cotto tiles. What a savings one small flaw in a box of 24. Hell hide that one.

----------


## Bettyboo

Just browsed through the pictures - very nice.

I'll have to go through in detail when I've more time; looking forward to that.

Lokks great, and looks expensive... Good luck with the rest of the build, OP.

----------


## DrAndy

great looking wooden ceilings, they will be good to live with

the house is coming on fine, and the views are nice too

----------


## giggs

> The biggest savings however where on the construction cost side. Supachai and Wed gave me a very fair price - the same they would charge a Thai for construction work and I must say they have done a great job so far.


  thanks for your reply cnx

                                             perhaps you could furnish the breakdown  costs of supachai/wed    ...constuction contracts..from the overall cost  of  5500 baht a sq metre

                              the  very reason i am asking it appears to  be  a super deal

                                             many thanks

----------


## oldgit

Great photo's of the build, love the ceilings, we must be quite near to you, my wife while walking around our complex met a lady from Roi Et with 100 dogs who's daughter is married to an American and renting whilst house being built, not your Mother in Law by any chance? (guessed you were a Yank by your spelling of labor)

----------


## hillbilly

Looking good. My experience has shown that building a house in Thailand can be reasonable even with the fittings. However, what is expensive is the next step.

For example, curtains. Looks like you might need a few.  :Smile:

----------


## bororamboy

Those views are fantastic CNX, thanks for posting the piccys and waiting
with bated breath for the next instalment. ::chitown::

----------


## DrAndy

^ what happened to your brother from Buriram?

----------


## bororamboy

> ^ what happened to your brother from Buriram?


???? got me

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Originally Posted by CNXDoiSaket
> 
> 
>  The biggest savings however where on the construction cost side. Supachai and Wed gave me a very fair price - the same they would charge a Thai for construction work and I must say they have done a great job so far. 
> 
> 
> 
>   thanks for your reply cnx
> 
> ...


  Yes it was a super deal  giggs.

They usually charge 2200 Baht a sm2 - but because my project was so big and they where happy to get a project that would keep them busy for many month they gave me a special deal at 2000 Baht a sm2. The average price per sm2 came down also because the part of the house underneath which was not planned in first they did not charge me by sm2 but a lump sum of 40.000 Baht for the work to dig deeper for the posts and remove the soil and for the walls - I had to buy the materials anyway.

This sm2 price does NOT INCLUDE - electric work, plumbing, painting - but purely constrution work, roof, ceilings, fixing the doors and windows, floors (tiling, laminate).
Tthey have a plumber, electrician and a paint crew who they work with since years of course one has to negotiate with them again but they are very straight forward. We went around with them separately and they estimated the total price incl. work and materials. 

One good example for their connections are the teak doors - I had been looking around or wooden doors for a while - teak was out of the question because of the high price. After all 
I needed 21 doors and the prices for teak doors I saw in most shops where between 5600 and 10.000 Baht each!

Some phone calls where made and about a month later a supplier they know replied and came to see us with a series of photos of teak doors at a price between 2800 - 3200 Baht depending on the pattern one wanted. I was surprised about the low price but found out that the company was in the process of supplying 250 teak doors to a very large project - some of them had minor damage, scratches which will probably not even be visible after painting - so they offered me the 21 doors I needed at the incredible price of 2500 and 3000 Baht for the different patterns I wanted. The doors where delivered and inspected and some of the minor damage pointed out I would not even have noticed if not shown.

The rest is really up to you - you can choose the materials used which determine the overall costs and I have not used any cheap materials at all - even the red bricks are the larger slightly more expensive variety.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Great photo's of the build, love the ceilings, we must be quite near to you, my wife while walking around our complex met a lady from Roi Et with 100 dogs who's daughter is married to an American and renting whilst house being built, not your Mother in Law by any chance? (guessed you were a Yank by your spelling of labor)


 :Smile:     no I am not a Yank, - and no she's not my mother in law! hahaha.....English as actually not my first language.
 I am originally from Austria and my project is just down the road from Wat San-Sai where the Swiss gentleman has built this enormously big and very  beautiful Thai style house - guess we are going to call it the "Alps of Doi Saket" if any more of us come down from the snow covered mountains and settle here! 

Once I have my sound system up and running just follow the joddeling sounds - promise I will always have some ice-cold beer in the fridge for unexpected visitors!

----------


## Begbie

Thanks for being so forth coming with numbers. We've been looking at building a new house and it's excellent to find out what the figure for construction should be. 

The house looks great by the way.

----------


## DrAndy

^ I think you would be very lucky to get a price anywhere near that, unless you intend to live far far away

----------


## thailazer

CNX....   I sent you an email so check it out.

Where are you going to get your windows and doors?   The price range of those items is extreme.

----------


## DrAndy

true..the choice is wood (best), aluminium or plastic (any others?)

I used mainly reclaimed wooden windows and shutters, but a modern style house might not suit those, it depends on the style you want

----------


## giggs

> Yes it was a super deal giggs.


                                 thanks cnx for your prompt and courteous reply

                                             at 2000 baht a sq metre construction costs as  you have described is certainly a super deal

                                                        in fact  santa clause has came  early for you :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
                         but  at  the  end of the day  your total costs will amount  to more then 5500 baht a sq metre as previously  mentioned


                                               but never the less what ever that total maybe you  certainly  appear  to be  on  a super  deal all  round


                                                                 may  the good luck continue to be  on your side for the  duration of your build
                                                           once again thank you for your reply

----------


## thailazer

Check out these prices back in the USA!  Don't forget these are per square FOOT!

New House Square Foot Residential Construction Costs - B4UBUILD.COM

----------


## DrAndy

> Check out these prices back in the USA! Don't forget these are per square FOOT!
> 
> New House Square Foot Residential Construction Costs - B4UBUILD.COM


for those not living in the past, or the US, there are approx 10 sq.ft. to a sq.m.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Thanks for being so forth coming with numbers. We've been looking at building a new house and it's excellent to find out what the figure for construction should be. 
> 
> The house looks great by the way.


Thanks Begbie - I roughly knew after all my research what it would cost - I do understand that building companies need to make profits I just do not see the point that the profit should be close to - or more what the entire building costs.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> CNX....   I sent you an email so check it out.
> 
> Where are you going to get your windows and doors?   The price range of those items is extreme.


   Thailazer - just saw your email - will get back to you next week - have to go to Chiang Rai for the weekend but will be back in Chiang Mai latest on Monday.

We have currently 3 companies putting quotations for windows and doors together - one is an associate of Khun Wed - will see who comes up with the best price.

----------


## Begbie

> ^ I think you would be very lucky to get a price anywhere near that, unless you intend to live far far away


If your talking about land prices definately.

----------


## DrAndy

no, building prices

----------


## giggs

> I do understand that building companies need to make profits I just do not see the point that the profit should be close to - or more what the entire building costs.


                                                             the  very  reason for  construction companys to make say a 100% profit
                                                     is  delclared overheads costs /  and  services provded etc etc etc come into the   equation

                                                in your  case as a   DIY   you have  the good fortune to escape these   costs   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  

                                                   so taking into  consideration the   money you have   saved  on your build   compared to engaging a  construction company  to excute your build    is open slather   for any  savvy member / guest  to  do the same :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

   no  big  deal in what  you  have  acheived        just commonsense  

                                                      done everyday

                                                                          and why not :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

if you go to a company and ask them to quote for a finished building, they will build a safety factor of, say, 20% extra in to cover some eventualities

those companies will also project manage the building work, which would be at least another 10%

they will order all the materials and make sure evrything arrives on time, another 10%

so if you do it yourself, using various contractors, you will immediately save 40%

----------


## BKKBILL

> for those not living in the past, or the US, there are approx 10 sq.ft. to a sq.m.


Thanks for making my day again DrAndy

----------


## burirambluebird

The house looks great. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of the finished article. It gives me food for thought on my ownin building project.....as yet to start. Great thread keep up the good work.

----------


## ShilohJim

CNX,
Been following your build with admiration. Good looking house and good prices thus far. Been several days without an update or new pictures. Have things stalled or have you just been diverted to other things?

Great thread and build, keep up the good work.
Shiloh Jim

----------


## LivinLOS

Really interested on how the finish quality is going the be.. The so far the space / size / design all look great.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Lots has happened since my last post - bought all the kitchen equipment and could not believe it - HomePro beside the Big C offered the best price! They gave us 3+5+10% on kitchen appliances.
In the meantime they have started  to "built" the kitchen it will be a concrete / tiled kitchen with built in appliances. nice big table in the middle to work on - I need a kitchen that is user friendly - not beautiful. 
The floors are being done now and the first tiles are going up in the bathroom of the master bedroom. I have ordered the jacuzzi at Global - they seem to sell very well - as some of the ones on display where already reserved for costumers. 

Khun Wed is preparing the wood for the balconies and Supachai manged to get a representative from CPAC to visit. The guy was very professional about the problem. He took pictures and agreed that all the tiles with the wrong color tone will be replaced at the expense of CPAC - we need to wait of course now until the rainy season is over to replace the tiles. The electrician is there every day now and it is all coming together slowly but steady.
Will take some pics tomorrow and post them.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Yes - also the guys who want to do the wood prep and painting came today - this is going to be a big job! 

They will sand it all down and fill in every little hole - it's all recycled wood - and they had some color samples and presented them today. Apparently after preparation the wood will be spray painted. wed has worked with them before and he told us they are doing a good job. Will see with what price they come back.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Had a lot of unnecessary trouble selling our old house. We found a "buyer" - friends of our neighbors - and after some negotiations the 16th September was chosen to be the day to finalize the deal. Meet at the bank and then go to the land office to change the owner on the Chanote.

Only the woman never showed up! She called the next day from Bangkok and asked for 3 more days. In the meantime on the 16th in the afternoon we received 3 phone calls from a woman who had heard our old house was for sale and she wanted to view the house. We told her that we more or less sold it but where not sure what the "buyer" was up to. So after we heard nothing anymore from the first buyer - and our neighbors did not know what was going on either - we arranged for the new party to view the house. A Thai/ Foreign couple who fell in love with the house at first sight - and they are currently in the process of arranging things with their bank.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

first Bathroom tiles going up

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Front

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

inside view

----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket

started kitchen

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

view from across the pond

----------


## jandajoy

Looking good mate.

A very nice house.

----------


## LivinLOS

Looking good.. Sent you a PM also..

----------


## mingmong

Very Nice , and I through our House [the Wife is building] was big at 300 sg.mt, have the simlar choice in Bathroom tiles, and trim,

----------


## DrAndy

> I need a kitchen that is user friendly - not beautiful.


it is possible to be both, with a little thought

----------


## UdonThani Pete

You are really doing a fantastic job! well done and keep up the great work.

----------


## siam

Hello, CNXDoisaket,
what's an amazing job you are doing, 
and look like you are using up-scale materials, 
but really the budget is almost unthinkable!
I am planning on my house projet, would be glad to visit your site and learn from you,
Thank you

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Hello, CNXDoisaket,
> what's an amazing job you are doing, 
> and look like you are using up-scale materials, 
> but really the budget is almost unthinkable!
> I am planning on my house projet, would be glad to visit your site and learn from you,
> Thank you



Hi Siam,


you are welcome to visit any time - just send me a message for directions as it is a very busy time now going into the little details - I am mostly out driving around purchasing things.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

........will update soon with some new pictures. Having a little delay with the wood treatment and painting before we can go on with other things the concrete floors are almost all down now and tiling is progressing well.

----------


## siam

> Originally Posted by siam
> 
> 
> Hello, CNXDoisaket,
> what's an amazing job you are doing, 
> and look like you are using up-scale materials, 
> but really the budget is almost unthinkable!
> I am planning on my house projet, would be glad to visit your site and learn from you,
> Thank you
> ...


Hi CNXDoisaket, 
thank you for your reply, 
I will contact you when I will come up to CNX, 
but I am new and couldn't PM you yet, may be you could PM me with your email, Thank you, 
Your constructors are doing a nice job, I am still amaze by the tariff (I have read, but still couldn't quiet clear,what included and what do you have to buy by yourself),
Are you still in the initial budget,by the way?
Thank you for your time, and your generosity of sharing with us all,
Siam

----------


## siam

> living room..we had to find a solution around the steel roof construction this is what we came up with - two "roofs" under one roof. The openings left will be colored glass. there will also be colored glass beside the main entrance.


CNXDoisaket,
the woodwork of the ceiling is really beautiful, what kind of wood you choose for that part, it is not a teak wood right?

----------


## Proffesor

> Lots has happened since my last post - bought all the kitchen equipment and could not believe it - HomePro beside the Big C offered the best price! They gave us 3+5+10% on kitchen appliances.
> In the meantime they have started to "built" the kitchen it will be a concrete / tiled kitchen with built in appliances. nice big table in the middle to work on - I need a kitchen that is user friendly - not beautiful. 
> The floors are being done now and the first tiles are going up in the bathroom of the master bedroom. I have ordered the jacuzzi at Global - they seem to sell very well - as some of the ones on display where already reserved for costumers. 
> 
> Khun Wed is preparing the wood for the balconies and Supachai manged to get a representative from CPAC to visit. The guy was very professional about the problem. He took pictures and agreed that all the tiles with the wrong color tone will be replaced at the expense of CPAC - we need to wait of course now until the rainy season is over to replace the tiles. The electrician is there every day now and it is all coming together slowly but steady.
> Will take some pics tomorrow and post them.


Pardon my ignorance. I'm comparatively new to Thailand, living in Pattaya; I'd like to buy a Jacuzzi / Spa-Bath. I see you make reference to "Global" - is this a supply chain like Home Pro, or a specific store ? What seach terms should I use to Google it ? "Global + Hardware" ?

Thanks in anticipation.

Proffesor

P.S. Nice build by the way ! Congratulations.

----------


## hillbilly

How many ACs? How much per month? I am thinking at least B10,000...

----------


## thailazer

> I see you make reference to "Global" - is this a supply chain like Home Pro, or a specific store ? What seach terms should I use to Google it ? "Global + Hardware" ?


We have a very large home supply place up here in Chiang Mai called Global House.   It burned completely down two years ago and was rebuilt in record time.   They have virtually anything you can want for a house build.

I toured CNX-DS's project last week and it was really impressive.   I think the low price is due to economies of scale, as it is a very large house.   Many people working and doing a great job I might add.    

Unfortunately did not get to meet CNS-DS himself, but have to say that the views are much better than the photos on this thread.  Hopefully will meet him next time and hear the mountain horns blowing!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Originally Posted by CNXDoiSaket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by siam
> ...



Hi siam,

sorry tried but was not able not sent you a PM, Included is more or less only construction - I have to buy all materials myself. And yes we are still within budget!

It is getting really busy right now - woodwork almost finished - painters are on it now. The first paint coat is going onto the house. The electrician is working away all the concrete floors are down. digging is going on to remove some soil between the two buildings. tiles are up in the large bathroom and the bathroom adjacent to the living room. Tiles are also going up in the two bathrooms below.......things are moving fast now! :Smile:

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Originally Posted by Proffesor
> 
> I see you make reference to "Global" - is this a supply chain like Home Pro, or a specific store ? What seach terms should I use to Google it ? "Global + Hardware" ?
> 
> 
> We have a very large home supply place up here in Chiang Mai called Global House.   It burned completely down two years ago and was rebuilt in record time.   They have virtually anything you can want for a house build.
> 
> I toured CNX-DS's project last week and it was really impressive.   I think the low price is due to economies of scale, as it is a very large house.   Many people working and doing a great job I might add.    
> 
> Unfortunately did not get to meet CNS-DS himself, but have to say that the views are much better than the photos on this thread.  Hopefully will meet him next time and hear the mountain horns blowing!


Yes sorry I missed you there the other day - you would be surprised what progress we made since then!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> Originally Posted by CNXDoiSaket
> 
> 
> living room..we had to find a solution around the steel roof construction this is what we came up with - two "roofs" under one roof. The openings left will be colored glass. there will also be colored glass beside the main entrance.
> 
> 
> CNXDoisaket,
> the woodwork of the ceiling is really beautiful, what kind of wood you choose for that part, it is not a teak wood right?


No it is not teak  - we used recycled wood there are several shops in Lamphun selling it. It is currently being treated - a hell of a job - every little hole and scratch is closed with wood cement and then sanded down - then colored and sanded down again - then they apply the sealer and it is sanded again - as far as I understood that - only then the paint is applied and finally lacquer.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

A little frustrating exercise in most places is shopping for tiles - I am sure you have all been there!

After spending hours running around in these huge places comparing colors and patterns over and over again one finally decides "that's it" -  only to find out from the salesperson a few minutes later "not enough in stock"  or "no more".

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> How many ACs? How much per month? I am thinking at least B10,000...


The office, TV room and bedrooms will have ACs - but here in Chiang Mai it is really only a few month a year one needs aircon. 
One reason to built the "TV room was because it is easy to cool down a smaller room during the day if needed. The living room is far to big - the office is also small (9 m2)and can be cooled easily.

Already this afternoon there was a nice cool breeze blowing - Doi Saket seems even cooler than where I live now close to the city and houses all around.

But even here I usually turn on the aircon for an hour or two in the bedroom which lasts for the night. Only during March / April when it is really hot I have to switch the timer sometimes to 4 hours.

For now I am sure we will not need any aircon at all until February at least.

----------


## siam

> Originally Posted by siam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by CNXDoiSaket
> ...


Sawasdee CNXDoisaket,
Your carpenter really do a good job(from the photos, and for what you explained)
when you have time, please do feed us with updated photos.
When is the construction is schedule to finished?
Have a nice week to you,
Siam

----------


## siam

sorry tried but was not able not sent you a PM, Included is more or less only construction - I have to buy all materials myself. And yes we are still within budget!
.......things are moving fast now!


Thank you anyway CNXD...,
may be due to my points is not yet be allowed, will try to reach you when my post is over20.
Keep on doing your good job, by the way what kind of Heating system you are planning for the buildings, Solar?

----------


## siam

Hello CNXDoisaket,
How is the progress of the house? You haven't post back for a while, must be very busy with the detail.Or any problem of construction?
I have pm you, would love to get in touch and learn some insight from you,

Thank you again for sharing your project,
Brgs,
Siam

----------


## THOMAS MANN

Hello, we like your site very much and have just bought a pice of land in Hun Hin and are looking to see if we can fined an hounset builder to come and sart and finish a large house building project such as the one you have almost finish any help /  advice / Telephon number you can afford us would be very useful and helpful 


Thanking You in advance for any help you can afford to offer us 

KR Thomas.

----------


## ShilohJim

What happened to the "rest of the story", interesting thread but sure would like to see the finished project..........

Jim

----------


## erich23

yes where are the final pieces? looking forward to see the rest...

----------


## ossierob

Great story....thanks very much ...Yes your home and views are very enviable...My building costs far outway yours though I am cose to Bkk I guess...Look forward to some finished pictures...thanks again for showing your adventure

----------


## Bettyboo

A lovely house, and with so much room for the inlaws you'll never be alone.  :Smile:

----------


## LivinLOS

Any resolution ?? 

I also sent you a PM and email.. Would like to discuss with your manager and builder.

----------


## ShilohJim

Does anyone know what has happened to the OP? Dead, run away from home or simply booted out?

----------


## LivinLOS

No idea.. Earlier in the thread when he was posting he sent me his email.. 

Sent him PM's / email / etc.. No reply.. 

Shame as now in CM and would love to have some talks with his building team.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Maybe he hasn't got the internet at his new gaff?

----------


## thailazer

LivinLOS ..... I have the builder's phone number if you want it.  PM me and I'll send it along.

Don't know what happened to the OP, but the finishing steps are pretty demanding on time.   I might take a run by there this week to see what is up.

----------


## oldgit

I would like to see a photo of the finished house, he cannot be too far from us

----------


## Regtheveg

> Hello, we like your site very much and have just bought a pice of land in Hun Hin and are looking to see if we can fined an hounset builder to come and sart and finish a large house building project such as the one you have almost finish any help / advice / Telephon number you can afford us would be very useful and helpful 
> 
> 
> Thanking You in advance for any help you can afford to offer us 
> 
> KR Thomas.


I know Hua Hin and some builders there but my friend built in Cha Am, next town, and he is a stickler for detail and his builder met his every expectation. I can get name of his builder if you like. Or, there is a beautiful villa with pool just waiting for a buyer at 9 M Baht in Hua Hin. I know owner as I stayed there for 1 week a year ago and at that time it was 12 Mill and now down to 9 Mill. If I had 9 Mill I wud buy. Its a lovely piece of property with a huge inground pool etc. Regards Reg

----------


## tango

Hmmm? So, what's with this thread and its too-good-to-be-true cost-savings _ gone broke?

----------


## LivinLOS

Such a shame this never saw thread completion.. 

When it started I was down on Phuket, now I am up north, have got a decent sized plot of land, and am looking to do a kind of large scale build. Would have loved to have seen what kind of finish he achieved.

----------


## thailazer

> Such a shame this never saw thread completion.. 
> 
> When it started I was down on Phuket, now I am up north, have got a decent sized plot of land, and am looking to do a kind of large scale build. Would have loved to have seen what kind of finish he achieved.


I checked out the build a few times and it was a very large project.   The OP can jump in here, but the way I understand it, the crew was great on the rough and structural work, but rather poor on the finishing details.   Things went rather handbag at the end, but it did get done and it is a beautiful place.

----------


## LivinLOS

OK well finish is key for the build I wish to do, and finish is also where a budget can be made or broke depending on what kind of grade your shooting for. 

I loved the way he had decent sized rooms.. Lots of space translates to a nice airy feeling inside.

----------


## oldgit

Hope to see the house when we go out next year and have a chat with CNXDoisaket but cannot figure out where he is, directions from traffic lights please Thailazer, PM me if you do not want to put on here, thanks

----------


## thailazer

Check your PMs for what I remember Oldgit....

----------


## oldgit

Thanks Thailazer, should be able to find the house when we go out next year

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> Originally Posted by LivinLOS
> 
> 
> Such a shame this never saw thread completion.. 
> 
> When it started I was down on Phuket, now I am up north, have got a decent sized plot of land, and am looking to do a kind of large scale build. Would have loved to have seen what kind of finish he achieved.
> 
> 
> I checked out the build a few times and it was a very large project.   The OP can jump in here, but the way I understand it, the crew was great on the rough and structural work, but rather poor on the finishing details.   Things went rather handbag at the end, but it did get done and it is a beautiful place.


So the OP got the job finished! That's great. Did he say why he stopped posting?

----------


## thailazer

I think he just got too busy trying to get the finishing detail to be done.   Maybe Oldgit and I will buy him a case of nice Swiss beer and find out once the rainy season is done.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

If you guys do meet him, I was really impressed with his posts. Please say cheers from me.

----------


## oldgit

Hi  kevinsteen and welcome, you should  go to forum home and post your Hello in newbies section then many people will reply to your posting,

----------


## Dagnump

Having read through the entire thread and having really enjoyed it, it's a real shame it has not been updated. :Frown:

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Dear All - it has been a few years since I last posted here! Sorry that all of you had to wait such a long time to see the finished house. At the end we had lot's of problems with the builder - we had to part with him - and had to finish the house ourselves. 

With the great help of Khun Supachai  we did it at the end and we have been living in our new home for almost 4 years now. The garden was a lot of work but it all came together at the end and the house and garden look great now!
Will post some pics soon - will try to find older pics first to finish where I left off so everybody who had been following this thread  can see the result!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## Loy Toy

Absolutely magnificent mate. You must be very proud.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

more pics coming soon......

----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## ltnt

Absolutely Magnificent!  What a wonderful undertaking.  Spectacular!!!!

----------


## phunphin

The "concrete" pond sums up the thai's (hopefully designed by a thai and not your good self) complete lack of imagination in landscaping.

would look so much better with natural rocks or plant edging.
(reminds me of the time I tried to design a "natural hotpool" for the inlaws.
ended up , you guessed it , smothered in concrete. BLAH !

----------


## phunphin

But great looking build

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

> The "concrete" pond sums up the thai's (hopefully designed by a thai and not your good self) complete lack of imagination in landscaping.
> 
> would look so much better with natural rocks or plant edging.
> (reminds me of the time I tried to design a "natural hotpool" for the inlaws.
> ended up , you guessed it , smothered in concrete. BLAH !



this was just the beginning -  you have not seen the finished project yet!

----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket

The next pictures will be more recent......

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Before....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

and now.....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket

We built a platform onto the pond which is used just to relax or have a BBQ / party with friends....

----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## CNXDoiSaket



----------


## Stumpy

Beauty place.

----------


## ltnt

CNX classy, 10.0 million base cost?  Lots of fine craftsmanship to be found in this build.  How long was the total build?  Include the down time seeking a new contractor.  How far outside Chiang Rai is this?  Has this house shown up in the house building magazines here in Thailand?

Is this your personal design or did you hire an architect?  I'm pretty blow away by the unique design.  Roof lines are beautiful.  Landscaping superb, and the tile work appears perfect.  Parkay floors really add to the overall as well interior block work.
You got your moneys worth for sure.

----------


## charleyboy

Class...No other words for it!

----------


## phunphin

End result is much better, but  still the concrete edge was placed way before the final landscaping, which shows a lack of planning.

But I agree the house and rest of the grounds are impressive.

----------


## terry57

Another simply incredible house build in Thailand.

Amazes me no end, fantastic mate.

----------


## jazzmanblues

Fantastic Home!

The lighting inside the home is to much!

----------


## ossierob

fantastic build mate......a lot of thought obviously gone into it

----------


## Joesixpac

Love the layout of the house with the pond la, landscaping and car entryway. Beautiful.  Has a flow that just seems right!

----------


## somtamslap

Err, at the risk of sounding like a nine-year-old girl: O...M... G!

What a terrific house.

----------


## fishlocker

Love a great come back from the dead story. Three days is world renowned.  Three years is quite a comeback.  Slapper said it best....OMG. Glad to see your in it. I have had the same Idea about the two living spaces design separated below by an outdoor kitchen below and a covered porch above. It will be years out as Im not cashing in yet on retireing to go living in Asia.  Thanks for the great Ideas. Truely a lovely place.

----------


## ltnt

> Err, at the risk of sounding like a nine-year-old girl: O...M... G!


Bartender job opening at this domicile I hear Slap.

----------


## Iceman123

Great job, well done, love it

----------


## Mathos

Incredible.

----------


## Yemen

One of the best I have seen!

----------


## thailazer

Awesome!    When do I get to have my Bavarian beer?     Congrats on coming through in the end.

----------


## Mozzbie47

Bloody nice mate

----------


## BarnacleBill

Congratulations on a magnificent project.  A wonderful showpiece and a credit to you for your perseverance and dedication.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

looks a beaut

----------


## saorsa

Amazing build.  I have just started reading this forum and am catching up on the major build threads.  I have to say, other than Splitld's professional house build threads, this is the best I have seen so far.  Well done.

----------


## CNXDoiSaket

Dear All who have followed this building thread - thank you for all the replies and comments and suggestions! With a bit of sadness in our hearts we have sold our house very recently. The new owners love the house and the garden and we are glad it went into good hands. I guess we just got a bit bored and for this reason we decided to start new all over again and already have lots of ideas in our head getting really excited about it. We are currently looking for a  plot of land and since we love it here in the area it will hopefully be around Luang Nua, Doi Saket. Once we have secured the land I will start a new thread although it will be some time until we will start actually building.

----------

